# Re-purposing A Turret Lathe Knurling Head



## ksierens (Mar 31, 2016)

I picked up a Warner & Swasey M-940 knurling head form a shop closing for like nothing, and was able to adapt it to my Craftsman 101.21200 lathe.  I cut off the shank up into the body to the 1.625" bore and made an adapter out of aluminum to fit my quick change tool post set at the right height to center it.  Wanted to post some pictures here in case other happen to come across one, so they know that they can be reused.

Now I can knurl up to 1 1/2" without putting any stress on the little lathe.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 31, 2016)

I like it , I just picked up a large knurling tool holder from a turret lathe . Your set up is perfect , I was going to try to set it up off the tail stock , but this is much better. My tool holder for knurling must way 30 lbs. but I luckily won it on eBay at a little more then a dollar a pound , the best part it's brand new . 
Sometimes I get almost lucky but the deal was good , now I want to get a die head and die sets. . yupp nice job. thanks for sharing .


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 1, 2016)

Now that got me thinking. I have a similar knurling tool and a 5C collet toolholder for my aloris toolpost. I should be able to connect the two items and try it out. Thanks for the inspiration


----------

